# I bought a dog today!!



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)

He is a shepard / collie mix... hes a great dog 3 years old.. he is neutured, has all of his shots and is completely trained. We actually adopted him from the local humane society!

His name is Zeus and we bring him home in a week, he has to get used to us by having daily visits first.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice!!!! you are a good person 

He looks like a very very sweet dog congrats and I hope you enjoy him as much as I enjoy my dogs 

I love the name my friend had a dog named zeus he was my favorite dog I have ever known. I loved him so much.


----------



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Nice!!!! you are a good person
> 
> He looks like a very very sweet dog congrats and I hope you enjoy him as much as I enjoy my dogs
> 
> I love the name my friend had a dog named zeus he was my favorite dog I have ever known. I loved him so much.


He is great... we fell inlove as soon as we met him. I had to show him who the dominant one was though as soon as I left the building with him to bring him for a walk and he has been great... listened to every word and stayed right bside me as I walked him...

Tomorrow I get to have the day with him so he gets to know my house, where I will groom him


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Awesome congrats on your new family member !!!!
You will love it!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

andygace said:


> He is great... we fell inlove as soon as we met him. I had to show him who the dominant one was though as soon as I left the building with him to bring him for a walk and he has been great... listened to every word and stayed right bside me as I walked him...
> 
> Tomorrow I get to have the day with him so he gets to know my house, where I will groom him


Oh Iam so happy for you . One thing when you bring him to the house make sure you enter first never let him enter first or leave first,this will establish you as the alpha male. Train him right and you will have a buddy for life. Thats a great looking dog.


----------



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)

pat3612 said:


> Oh Iam so happy for you . One thing when you bring him to the house make sure you enter first never let him enter first or leave first,this will establish you as the alpha male. Train him right and you will have a buddy for life. Thats a great looking dog.


Yep, thats what I meant when I said I showed him I was the leader, when I took him out and back in I left first, also I did not let him walk ahead... he tried once and I pulled him back after that was was okay.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

my dogs thank god finally got it and stay back untill they hear ok thats the release for my back command and when they hear it they bolt like a bat out of helllol
its funny to watch!
training is trial and error and you have an older dog thats a bonus!
you must be excited!


----------



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)

I am I wish he was here right now but they want me to wait a week with daily visits until I take him!!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

andygace said:


> I am I wish he was here right now but they want me to wait a week with daily visits until I take him!!


Where are you again North Bay I give them a thumbsup  I got a couple of dogs from the Toronto humane society one that ended in a law suite and the poor dog being put down.  Like I said he looks like a sweetheart.


----------



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)

Yea we are from North Bay, and that sucks about the dog you got.

Tomorrow when I bring him home i will take lots of pictures of when I groom him! I wont want to take him back lol


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

andygace said:


> Yea we are from North Bay, and that sucks about the dog you got.
> 
> Tomorrow when I bring him home i will take lots of pictures of when I groom him! I wont want to take him back lol


Your just excited as me. Iam sitting here watching my new plecos.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Its so nice to see you adopt.. Not many people (including me at times) have the patience for the adoption routine. lol 

That is a wonderful looking dog.


----------



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)

he is at my house right now, what a good dog! I already gave him a bath too, looks alot better now!


----------



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)




----------

